

Why there is an age field in the YC application? - kuasha

Was not it sufficient to have a I am X years or older checkbox?
======
SamReidHughes
(I don't know anything about YC applications but) Because it's a useful
context in evaluating the people. For example, how low quality certain aspects
of the application could be perceived might depend on the person's age -- one
being that a 22-year-old isn't going to have much of a resume. Also, if
somebody makes certain kinds of mistakes, it's less of a red flag if they're
in their early 20's, than if they're 40 and should know better.

~~~
fibbery
The logic you just proposed is actually illegal in the states when it comes to
job applicants, because it disproportionally discriminates against some
candidates based on their age.

~~~
jolene_brain
This is true for employers when considering applicants for a job (as you
stated); but, as far as I am aware, YC does not employ any of their applicants
directly. Since YC is a private funding group, the equal opportunity
protections do not apply to their seed fund applicants. So this is more of an
ethical issue than a legal one.

------
Spoom
Because they discriminate based on age. If you are older, you are expected to
have done more. This is legal in investments.

------
tptacek
Is there an age field in the YC application?

